# New Guy From Massachusetts



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome to the community! We're glad to have you join us.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from upper Texas coast.


----------



## ziggysrq (Aug 27, 2013)

Just moved back north from Sarasota. In Rockport now. Welcome.


----------



## StriperSkiff (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks guys. 

Ziggy, I'm from Ipswich.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome. I have a home on Martha's Vineyard and been trailering my skiff from FL each Spring. Lots of fun chasing Stripers in the saltwater ponds and fishing some the oceanside flats. 

There are some flats boats in CT, Long Island and Cape Cod. Keep checking the magazine _On The Water _classifieds for the occasional skiff that pops up.


----------

